# Race Valeting Vs SUPER RARE BMW ALPINA B3S TOURING (ESTORIL BLUE)



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Today I had booked in for a good protection detail/interior and engine bay detail a lovely super rare BMW ALPINA B3S TOURING in Estoril Blue the only 1 in the world in this colour and only 23 B3S TOURINGS on the registers which have the 3.4 engine.

The car on arrival was looking rather grubbing :thumb:

Started with the usual wheel methods bilberry and a selection of brushes, the arches and tyres with HD Surfex, the car was then sprayed with HD SUrfex to the lowers to help break down the dirt and grime and then rinsed.

The car was then foamed and left to dwell for 5 mins and the engine bay was give a soak in HD also and then rinsed after a little agitation with some swissvax style brushes.

Next up a 2bm wash using some hyper wash, the car was then taken inside and clayed using BH auto clay and LT as lube and then dried.

Next up the paintwork was cleansed using Zymol Hd cleanse applied via sonus applicator to a small area at a time then buffed using the zymol terry towel.

Next up was the 1st layer of zymol vintage applied again by sonus applicator and then buffed, this was follow by a field glaze wipedown.

I then got on with the interior fully hoovered, then the leather cleaned/condition using einzsett leather care, all the dash and trims had a wipedown with 303, all the glass cleaned using AG fast glass and then 2x coats of rainx applied 20mins apart and then buffed with a spritz of water.

The tyres were dressed with CG new look trim gel, the wheels were sleaed with zaino cs and the arches dressed with 303, engine bay was then given a wipedown with 303, after 4 hrs I then applied the 2nd coats of vintage and buffed 2 panels at a time, final thing was the exhaust with wire wool and the britemax twins.

Job completed in 9.5 hrs

Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Few of the engine bay afters:





































Interior:



















A few more exterior finished shots:









































































Thanks for looking
Paul
​


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

How is this the only 1 in the world in that colour?

Looks good.

Robbie


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

very nice Paul:thumb: bet that goes like the clappers


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> How is this the only 1 in the world in that colour?
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> Robbie


You try and find another estoril blue B3S Touring, they only made 24 RHD (3.4) 's' versions and this is the only e46 in Estoril Blue.

Just going on what the owner has told me Robbie :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Race Valeting said:


> You try and find another estoril blue B3S Touring, they only made 23 (3.4) 's' versions and this is the only e46 in Estoril Blue.
> 
> Just going on what the owner has told me Robbie :thumb:


Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks good!

Great work!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

ooh i love that!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comments folks, this is my favourite BMW colour by far. 

Hopefully be carrying out a correction detail on it after winter as she has a fair few marks and etchings on her.

Paul


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

:argie:

Nice Paul! Colour is stunning.

If only that was the £1150 bargain :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

adam87 said:


> :argie:
> 
> Nice Paul! Colour is stunning.
> 
> If only that was the £1150 bargain :lol:


I wish mate, got another bargain yesterday to for the mrs.

A 54 plate black passat 130 tdi saloon with fvwsh and in need of a good detail so watch this space. 160k

£2800

Not quite the same as my old work horse though.....


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Fantastic motor! and a smashin quick hit:thumb: Major braggin rights though........." yeah It's the only one in the world, what?, yeah, a large one please" 
Much respect fella:thumb:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Love the work on the engine! Looks superb. Not overly shiny but looks thoroughly clean. It is a lovely colour.
Great job mate.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Cracking car that is.

I wonder how many boy racers with the alpina lookalike 316i's come up behind it and think 'yeah right i'll have him' only to see it vanish!


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Race Valeting said:


> I wish mate, got another bargain yesterday to for the mrs.
> 
> A 54 plate black passat 130 tdi saloon with fvwsh and in need of a good detail so watch this space. 160k
> 
> ...


Oh very nice mate, sounds good! Becoming a bit of a passat king arn't you lol. Let me know if you want a hand cleaning it 

My dads looking at buying a cheap 2 seater convertible like an mx5 or something and a VW camperlol. Want him to get an old a4 cabriolet, although it's something i'd want really. 
Might pop them up to yours so I can give them the works if that offers still open


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks good!

Great work!


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

That's a very cool car, nice results!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice, there are a few Alpina's around my way... and im damn sure there is an Estoril Blue E46 Touring B3. Not sure if its an "S" model however, but does look nice. Didnt realise it was a rare colour for them though  Silver & Black is what i see mainly.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work Paul :thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

stealthy beastie :driver:

Looks lovely in the afters pics..... :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

that alpina estate is just so different to a normal one love it well done mate


----------

